# FiiO E5 vs. E1 vs. E3 - Review, Overview, with Videos included!



## Totally Dubbed

I own all 3, because of the ebay user: Nocando01
  Who gave me the E1/3 and the Boostaroo for free !
  Thank you !
   
  Its been a long time since iv'e been on Head-fi, and i always intended to make this comparison for you guys.
  Just forgot to do so, and it has been, long overdue.
   
  So, i will give you an easy to read PRO and CON for each of the amplifiers 
   
*Fii0 E5:*
_Pro:_
  -Light
  -Rechargeable
  -Doesn't use your battery
  -Can be used with any device, as it is a 3.5mm in/out
  -Good bass boost function
  -10hrs battery life, longer than my iPod touch could do
  -Easy functionalities with controls
  -ON/OFF switch
  -£15, which is VERY cheap
   
_Cons:_
  -Extra wiring
  -You won't ever get it off !
   
Video review:





   
   
   
   
*Fii0 E1:*
_Pro:_
   
  -Light
  -Doesn't use an EXTRA battery, no need to worry about recharging the amplifier unit, plug and play
  -Better controls: Play, pause, next, previous, volume up and down.
  -£16, which is VERY cheap, especially for an LOD as well
  -Nice clarity/cleaner sound
  -LOD included
   
_Cons:_
  -Can ONLY be used with an iPod
  -Drains your iPod battery
  -Bit too long in term of wiring, quite a lot of wiring in your pockets
   
Video review:




   
   
   
   
*Fii0 E3:*
_Pro:_
  -Extremely cheap for an extra sound gain: £7
  -Boosts your sound
  -Uses AAA battery
  -No recharging
  -No ON/OFF, switches off on it's own when not used
  -Doesn't use any battery but for your AAA battery
   
_Cons:_
  -Uses AAA battery
  -No controls
  -No ON/OFF, switches off on it's own when not used
  -Bulky
  -Distorts at higher volumes, whereas the e5/e1 won't do
   
   
Video review:




   
   
Personal input:
  -If you want bass, go for the E5.
  -If you have an iPod and won't mind a LITTLE bass "loss" in comparison to the E5, get the E1
  -If you have no money or want to try it out, get the E3
   
  I personally think the E3 is a waste of money, and the E1 is limited in use, in terms of:
  -I can only use it for my iPod, if i don't have an iPod (Hopefully selling my 64GB touch soon) then its useless
   
   
Out of all the 3, the E5 is the best. That's my opinion.
  I bought the E5 first and made the best decision.
  I made a review and got sent the E1/3 for free. Made a review, and was happy to compare and contrast, but still used the E5.
   
   
*Final comparison video (all-in-one):*
   




   
   
  Hope that helps you guys 
  Enjoy!
   
Dubbed


----------



## Anaxilus

Thx for the impressions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Glad you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks!


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> -No ON/OFF, switches off on it's own when not used


 

 It doesn't switch off on its own, it only turns off when you unplug the headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Still using the e5 to this day - great gadget a must buy!


----------



## eclein

+1 on the E5...my first foray into anything amp related for headphones, it got me started for sure...


----------



## kingpage

Not really bass "loss", it's really a loss of bass addition. That way people don't get confused.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Updated with new video


----------



## goodvibes

I just ordered an E11 so I have no grudges here. I bought an E1 because I know the otherwise excellent Ipod touch 3 could benefit from a better amp stage and I liked the simplicity. Cheap enough to just have a listen. I though it worse than stock. It probably can improve another lesser model that needs to be snapped up but it was too etched in this config. Don't know the others.


----------



## Carlitos714

thank you very much for all your work!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





carlitos714 said:


> thank you very much for all your work!


 


  glad you enjoyed it


----------



## skree

thanks for the comparison, calmed my fears of wasting money on an E3 and not liking the sound. I actually prefer AAAs as a power source although an AA would be even better. Yorkshire eye for a bargain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus i'm a bit old school i like changeable batteries.
   
  Do you or anyone else know how the E3 switches off? is it a hardware switch inside the socket or does it sense load on the output? i have an idea for a plug in bypass switch and a couple of other non-invasive mods that'd make it really good for mobile phone use if it's the latter.. i have the switcher to find out but no amp to test it on and i think the E3 might just be simple enough to do it
   
  bit poverty stricken due the recession but i'm working on it, my mx-880s need more powah heh


----------



## bowei006

thank you. great format! Easy to read. and enjoyable!!! be sure to get an LOD with the ipod. posting "review" or impression after ur title would be better. i thought u were asking which one to get. plus posting the word review after it would let people know what this is


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





skree said:


> thanks for the comparison, calmed my fears of wasting money on an E3 and not liking the sound. I actually prefer AAAs as a power source although an AA would be even better. Yorkshire eye for a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 E3 only switches off, when you unplug the jack from the E3 
   
  And LOL 
   


  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> thank you. great format! Easy to read. and enjoyable!!! be sure to get an LOD with the ipod. posting "review" or impression after ur title would be better. i thought u were asking which one to get. plus posting the word review after it would let people know what this is


 

 Cheers!
  And I'll do that now thanks


----------

